# Just Can't Get Enough - New Wave Halloween (1998)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

While my musical tastes for Halloween tend toward the oldies, this collection (now over 12 years old? Jeez, I’m aging fast) is a diversion from the oldies I’m used to. I’m not saying each of these tracks is a winner, and if you regularly listen to Halloween music you won’t find any surprises on this CD.

The standards, good and bad, are here, such as “The Time Warp”, “Dead Man’s Party”, and “Halloween” by the Misfits. Some more unusual songs are here too … MX-80 Sounds version of Carpenter’s “Halloween” movie theme, and a version of “The Munsters” by Comateens. You’ve also got “Everyday is Halloween”, which is more about teen angst than Halloween. (I still like the song, and I never even had teen angst.) Then there are snoozers like “Halloween” by the Dream Syndicate, “Halloween” by Mudhoney, and “Halloween” by Sonic Youth.

There are probably better and more interesting collections of Halloweenish songs from the 80’s, but at least this one steers clear of pop music (“Ghostbusters”, anyone?) and sticks with one genre. But I doubt I’ll listen to it again before 10/31. Still available, so I oughtn't share.


----------

